# The end of a era



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well just about anyway. I joined this site many years ago when I was struggling through the heartbreak of infertility. People here helped me through 6 Ivf's, 3 early losses and celebrated the long awaited birth of my little frozen embryo who is today 6.5 years old. I have met so many wonderful friends on here, some have come and gone along with their own fertility journey, others will be pals for life but not one will I forget.
18 months ago we started the route of adoption not really knowing if it was for us but deciding to go through the process until something put us off. Nothing ever did. 8 days ago we met our new ds and fell in love. He completes our family and is more perfect than I every could have dreamed. Finally it's over, that 4th chair at the table is filled. I hear my sons giggling together or even fighting over a toy and I feel so blessed. It took almost 10 years but we are here.

So it's time to put the heartache away and say to anyone reading this never ever ever give up until your heart says no more. Suffering from infertility is the worst thing I have gone through in my life and finally the fog has lifted. I thank each and every person here who has helped me on the darkest days and laughed with me on the happiest. Good luck to each and every one of you on the journey to parenthood, whatever path you have chosen. From me, mummy of 2 finally xxxx


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

So lovely to read your story Jess75, it's really good to have such a positive outcome, I'm sure this is just the start of another era for you xx


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

What a beautiful post and such an inspiration to ladies like myself.  Thank you so much for sharing and enjoy your special family x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Jess - what a lovely post. Wishing your family every happiness x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful made me cry. So happy for you enjoy every second x xx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Jess - so happy for your new beginning as you bring your son home today and complete your family xxx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Made me cry! I love a happy ending, especially after so much pain. Congratulations Jess and I wish you a full and blessed family life xxx


----------



## emsiem (Mar 14, 2011)

I also cried !! What a beautiful post I wish you luck with your new family. Cannot wait to be a family  

xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Lovely, lovely post, here's to the rest of your lives together🍸❤🎉👍☀


----------



## twinkletoes13 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is a gorgeous post, Jes. Thank you.

Congratulations on your now complete family, I wish you all the happiness in the world.


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Lovely post Jess, gives us all hope for a happy ever after xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

happy tears. What a beautiful and inspiring post. Dreams do come true


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Lovely post x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Making me cry at my desk tut tut      lucky boys they are xxxxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Proud mummy moment as I just went up and looked at my 2 children fast asleep in bed, can't believe it


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

If there was a "like" button, I would have pressed it   Cant beat watching sleeping children.  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

what a lovely post jess, so pleased your dream came true xxx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lovely post


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing you lots of luck for the future. Your sons are very lucky to have such caring parents.

Xxxc


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

He's home.
How wonderful.
Thrilled for you all.
Gettina


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful post Jess!!
xxx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting Jess   x


----------



## flower power (Jun 8, 2008)

Can't see the screen for the blubbing going on here! 
Big congrats. Now go and enjoy every single minute. 
X


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Oh wow what an emotional post. I'm actually crying, I know so many of us relate to this story. I'm still not at the end of finding our family, but at the end of the ivf journey. Infertility sucks and I guess I will always cry a tear for the child I could never bear from my womb but I'm still looking my little one out there some where who waiting for a mum and dad like us. Lovely post and congrats on being a mum twice over. Now u have grand children to wait for!!!!


----------

